# retained catheter cuff removal



## Rajebpt (May 26, 2011)

please help me out in coding this report..
INDICATIONS/COMMENTS:  RETAINED CATH. CUFF  FOREIGN BODY RETRIEVAL

OPERATIVE PROCEDURE: Following written informed consent, the patient was
prepped and draped in the usual sterile fashion. Under fluoroscopic
guidance, the retained subcutaneous cuff from the patient's previous
right IJ tunneled dialysis catheter was localized. Local anesthesia was
applied. A 1.5 cm incision was made over the cuff which was then isolated
and delivered through the incision using blunt and sharp dissection. The
incision was closed using 2.0 Ethilon following irrigation with sterile
saline. The patient tolerated the procedure well without evidence of
immediate complication
RADIOGRAPHIC REPORT: Initial fluoroscopy allowed localization of the cuff
with followup fluoroscopy confirming complete removal.
CONCLUSION: Subcutaneous cuff removal as described


----------



## dadhich.girish (May 26, 2011)

Please check these codes:  37203, 75961-26.

HTH.


----------



## Rajebpt (May 27, 2011)

Actually for ivc filter retrieval we use 36010,37203,75961. 
 Likewise do we have any catheterisation code to be added along with this criteria.  
Anyway i understand its subcutaneous but still can u please clarify me little bit confused in that area.
   Thanks in advance


----------



## dadhich.girish (Jun 1, 2011)

As per description, it is a non-selective retrieval and so catheterization should not be coded.  IVC is selective cath, so we need to code it there.

Sorry for delayed response.

HTH.


----------



## Rajebpt (Jun 2, 2011)

ok thank you


----------

